# Looking for Merida/Progreso Expat Groups - Oct. 11-17 Visit



## Cooperstown (Oct 1, 2014)

My wife and I will be visiting the Merida/Progreso region the week of October 11-17, and would love to meet with any expat groups during our visit. We are considering retirement in the area and this is a first-time visit for us. We've done a lot of research but there's nothing like boots-on-the-ground to get a real feel.

Does anyone know of any groups that will be meeting during the week we will be in town?

Thanks much...

Diane and Larry
St. Louis, MO


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Cooperstown said:


> My wife and I will be visiting the Merida/Progreso region the week of October 11-17, and would love to meet with any expat groups during our visit. We are considering retirement in the area and this is a first-time visit for us. We've done a lot of research but there's nothing like boots-on-the-ground to get a real feel.
> 
> Does anyone know of any groups that will be meeting during the week we will be in town?
> 
> ...


Tell me somethng Diana & Larry; 

Why have you centere in on the far-flung and somewhat unique city of Merida as a place to settle in retirement? 

What are you seeking? The town is unique from the rest of Mexico in many ways so what are you trying to achieve? I know the town well and would never live there. To each his own.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Actually, there are quite a few Expats who have moved to Merida. It's on the "hot list" for many. Fixer-up homes have been inexpensive in recent years and what results after some rehab has, from what I've seen, been outstanding. There are people who will tell you that 10,000 expats live in Merida or nearby. I can't verify the number, but it seems to me there are a heck of a lot. As for meet and greet groups: At one point there was a fantastic expat web forum/website for Merida. However, about 5+ years ago it went off-line and I miss what I would read there. Merida's a cultured city with a lot of tradition but, personally, I'm not certain the climate would be the best for me. Then again, I lived in Tucson, AZ where more than 100 days a year exceed 100 degrees F; but the humidity is low. But, hot is hot ... no matter the location.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawg considered but rejected Tucson as a place to retire and, yes it is hot but dry. Dawg grew up in the Mobile área which is not as hot as Tucson but quite humid. Merida is Mobile south. except that Mobile ha a Winter which is quite pleasant while Merida is always miserable with heat and humidity 12 monhts a year. Both Mobile and Merida are charming old cities but even God would avoid living in hell.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Just because you've rejected so many places to live, from what you've told us now and previously, doesn't mean others have to do the same. The question isn't about me or you. It's about the person who is asking and what will satisfy them.


----------



## Cooperstown (Oct 1, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Both Mobile and Merida are charming old cities but even God would avoid living in hell.


Knowing what I know about 'Bama, which is a LOT, I can honestly say that Hell would probably be higher on God's list of ideal places to live....

That said, everyone has their own likes and dislikes. You have your opinion about the Yucatan area, and many others have an opposite viewpoint. Hopefully I will be able to hear from them now.


----------



## Cooperstown (Oct 1, 2014)

Longford said:


> The question isn't about me or you. It's about the person who is asking and what will satisfy them.


Well said! Thank you Longford.


----------

